# Samsung SIR S4080R Questions



## polopaul (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi,

Question1: I've been reading a book about adding larger drive(s) to my TiVo but it doesn't say anything about the max. size(s) of drives that I can use. What is the maximum size I can use for my S4080R? Can I put two in? Will I need a bracket for the second one?

Question 2: My Setup screen only has the "Phone" option and not a "Phone & Network" option. Can I still connect to my PC with A USB-Ethernet converter? Is the IP address fixed?

The S4080R has 6.2 software installed.

Thanks,
Paul.....


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

1: you can put any size drive (even a seagate 750GB), 

you can put two drives but its recommended to only have one (reliablity; not enough power corcerns). if you want two, you'd have to buy a bracket (cheapest i've seen are ~$25, not worth it to me).

a $100 (shipped) 320GB Western Digital at newegg or zipzoomfly is the best deal to me right now.




2: you must hack your tivo with The Zipper to get network access. 
but even then you wont get the Phone & Network option. you have to set a static ip and other network settings the first time you run the zipper. 

if you ever need to change them in the future, you can change them in tivoweb.


theres no real need for a dtivo to make its phone call (unlike standalones) since its guide data comes from the satelite. the only data those phone calls are your viewing habits being sent to tivo.

once you hack your tivo with the zipper, you wont get any daily nags telling you to connect to a phone line.

the only potential issue with having your tivo disconnected from the phoneline is that your tivo makes a seperate call to directv to report ppv purchases you've made.

but if you dont use ppv much it doesnt really matter. and even if you do, you can always order them at directv's website.


----------



## polopaul (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi,

Thank you for your response. How much more record time will I get with a 320GB drive? What is so magic about the bracket costing $25? Where is the 2nd drive installed in relationship to the first drive?

Is TivoWeb part of Zipper? Is it installed when the new HD is initially connected to the PC?

Why is the phone update function discontinued after Zipper is installed?

Thanks,
Paul....


----------



## kelsirose02 (Apr 11, 2006)

About 280hrs, depending on the bracket you purchase you may need a special ide cable which is supplied with the bracket. I would not recomend two drives, it has been proven to cause power supply failure and premature drive failure. The zipper does disable phone, so does ptv net with instant cake which is good for newbies. It is still better to leave it unplugged, the zipper is installed throught telnet and ftp, and what parts of tivo web are you wanting?


----------

